# Meeting a guy ..



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

Hello my friends 

Its a weird question to ask ( please forget the boundaries/rules for a minute) ..being a local girl are we not attractive for foreigners ? I get alot of flirting...but no action ! No .".i need your number " or " i like u a lot" i can see it in their eyes..but no words ! .. 
i goo crazy over foreigners..aah the blue eyes or the blonde hair or their beautiful skin..and their mentality and morality suits me ..westerns are totally my type..and we engage easily together ( they get my jokes ) ..once i tried going to dinner with a british guy .( it took him courage ..after visiting my work place million of times , just to see me ..anyways it didnt work out..but we are still good friends 

...its just i dont go to bars ( i dont drink).. what should i do..? To encourage any foreign to approach? ..*hint i dont wear abaya all the time, only for work purpose* 


Thank you all in advance


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The girl next door said:


> Hello my friends
> 
> Its a weird question to ask ( please forget the boundaries/rules for a minute) ..being a local girl are we not attractive for foreigners ? I get alot of flirting...but no action ! No .".i need your number " or " i like u a lot" i can see it in their eyes..but no words ! ..
> i goo crazy over foreigners..aah the blue eyes or the blonde hair or their beautiful skin..and their mentality and morality suits me ..westerns are totally my type..and we engage easily together ( they get my jokes ) ..once i tried going to dinner with a british guy .( it took him courage ..after visiting my work place million of times , just to see me ..anyways it didnt work out..but we are still good friends
> ...


Hi,
I think many Western single men find Emirati ladies very attractive.
They just might be a bit frightened of your brothers!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

I laughed alot ..thank you for responding ..see in these situations you need a smart women ..from my side ( i come from a family that has an open mentality ..they all studied abroad ) what i did ..is ..i introduced him to my brothers..as if he's my colleague in work..so now..if we are going out..we take him with us..extra brother in the road haha ..you guys need to stop overthinking ..would a question harm a girl? Ask her.. is it fine to have your number? Just a question!..
My cousin she married an American man *so handsome *..so I'm so jealous of her , not fair


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> The girl next door said:
> 
> 
> > Hello my friends
> ...


^^^


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The girl next door said:


> I laughed alot ..thank you for responding ..see in these situations you need a smart women ..from my side ( i come from a family that has an open mentality ..they all studied abroad ) what i did ..is ..i introduced him to my brothers..as if he's my colleague in work..so now..if we are going out..we take him with us..extra brother in the road haha ..you guys need to stop overthinking ..would a question harm a girl? Ask her.. is it fine to have your number? Just a question!..
> My cousin she married an American man *so handsome *..so I'm so jealous of her , not fair


I think you just proved Stevesolar's point, what will happen when your brothers find out this guy is a lover and not a "colleague" and "extra brother"? 

By the way, I do find Emrati women attractive, but would never ask one out for this very reason unless we were out of country. Did your cousin meet her husband in the US or here?


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

XDoodle****** said:


> The girl next door said:
> 
> 
> > I laughed alot ..thank you for responding ..see in these situations you need a smart women ..from my side ( i come from a family that has an open mentality ..they all studied abroad ) what i did ..is ..i introduced him to my brothers..as if he's my colleague in work..so now..if we are going out..we take him with us..extra brother in the road haha ..you guys need to stop overthinking ..would a question harm a girl? Ask her.. is it fine to have your number? Just a question!..
> ...


Thank you for responding 

Thats the issue , you guys always take the worst case scenario .. i have been in a relationship for 7 years..and my family never knew about it , we know how to manage , maybe the only thing he would be retrieved from is i cant live with him ( as a girlfriend) ..but other stuff , its all available.. 
If the girl is worth waiting for? Can he not sacrifice a little ? 

Ok let me be honest with u.. the british guy was soo into me...but when i started showing him..that im not easy to get ( not sleeping in the first day..not even the second ..and maybe not fourth! ..it all depends on me ..feeling that he's the right guy for me...i dont do one night stands..i consider myself more classy 
..he started confronting me that all the ladies that he has been with...slept in the first date.. i told him sorry it just goes against my beliefs .. 
And all I'm asking is to wait ..( if your thinking i made him wait for a year..!..no it wasn't even a month ! ..our first date was after 3 weeks of texting..

So he said i dont think its gonna work..let us be friends because we have different cultural backgrounds.. 
And i starting saying your having fun with me right ? And in science! Opposite attracts ! ..it will just take extra effort for us to adapt with the new things to come..

To be honest it made me sad..i never told him that..but i felt he let me go too soon , Because i had my own beliefs 

Anyways about my cousin , first she meet him .. here in dubai ..he was a tourist ( in a gym ) ..and then he went back to America .. so she convenienced her family that she would like to work there for a year to gain experince 

And she did...i think its Faith or destiny what brought them together ..

And she married him ..her father wasnt pleased in the beginning..( her father is a minister !) ..but now she has two beatiful kids ...blonde..tan skin.. arabic features ..haha wearing candoras( the white arabic clothing) ..so cute


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I went out with an English Educated Bani Yas family girl for a while (nearly a year) we're still friends, met her father and some brothers, her father knew I wasn't just her "extra brother".

The problem with Arab girls in general is that they go from one crisis to another several times in a day - and they aren't really crisies at all.

She looked great in a bikini... ;-)


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I think if you weren't living here it would be a difference scenario. But most guys probably think the families are too involved in relationships, or it'll never go anywhere because the family will want the daughter to marry a local, they'll have to convert etc etc. Most guys probably think it's just more hassle than it's worth. Plus the 'if anything goes wrong, I'll get reported/end up in trouble with the law' aspect.


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

The Rascal said:


> I went out with an English Educated Bani Yas family girl for a while (nearly a year) we're still friends, met her father and some brothers, her father knew I wasn't just her "extra brother".
> 
> The problem with Arab girls in general is that they go from one crisis to another several times in a day - and they aren't really crisies at all.
> 
> She looked great in a bikini... ;-)



Ooh thats really cool

So can you explain to me? What kind of crisis are you refering to ? 
If you can share it please


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> I think if you weren't living here it would be a difference scenario. But most guys probably think the families are too involved in relationships, or it'll never go anywhere because the family will want the daughter to marry a local, they'll have to convert etc etc. Most guys probably think it's just more hassle than it's worth. Plus the 'if anything goes wrong, I'll get reported/end up in trouble with the law' aspect.



To be honest its true..i agree with you..if a western guy is not into the arabic local culture or style..it will be difficult for him to adapt ..and it will be considered as an extra burden ..
But if he loves the culture , the traditions ( open to change ) why not approach? ..
And if its about marriage ,now a days..
Everything has changed.. the percentage of marrying a foreign is higher then before..he needs to make sure from her side..that her family is open to this idea 
From my perspective..i made it very clear to my family..that i lost interest in being with a local guy ..from a long time a go..i love how westerns treat their women..and how he shares daily life activities with her ..and thats how i imagine my life would be 

And about converting ..if he loves her..i think he would do anything for her..especially if he's not practicing any other religion..

But isn't just..not fair.. ?we didnt chose to be born here or with this circumstance ... if we refused or left.. then even my name..would be taken away from me.. i would lose so many things.. and it may be the last time..i would see them..

So i think it can work..but both of them needs to compromise


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The girl next door said:


> ..if a western guy is not into the arabic local culture or style..it will be difficult for him to adapt ..


Why should he ? Plenty of fish in the sea.



The girl next door said:


> ..And about converting ..if he loves her..i think he would do anything for her..especially if he's not practicing any other religion....


The reverse is true as well. 

If he doesn't practice a religion, why should he take up a religion when the other party will not adopt 'his belief' system.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

The girl next door said:


> Ooh thats really cool
> 
> So can you explain to me? What kind of crisis are you refering to ?
> If you can share it please


That's the thing, there aren't any, an example:- trying to get anything done, the voice gets raised, the shouting. It get's very tiring after a while - and that's just on the phone, face to face is even worse. Personally I think it's because they (Arabs) are jealous of Westerners (esp the blue eyed ones), and they compensate for this by belittling others.

But they do look great in a bikini.

Ente jameela.


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

The Rascal said:


> The girl next door said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh thats really cool
> ...


Haha i think when u mentioned baniyas..i just knew what u meant.. because as i said before.. we all know each other very well ( they came from a different clan ) ..and i can relate to what are you referring to.. 

*laughing* if you like the bikini look , then i think your missing out..local girls dancing on the pole..*wink* i just started taking some classes.. 

Mashalla you have blue eye? Of course they will be jealous .. its a rare thing to have


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

The girl next door said:


> Haha i think when u mentioned baniyas..i just knew what u meant.. because as i said before.. we all know each other very well ( they came from a different clan ) ..and i can relate to what are you referring to..
> 
> *laughing* if you like the bikini look , then i think your missing out..local girls dancing on the pole..*wink* i just started taking some classes..
> 
> Mashalla you have blue eye? Of course they will be jealous .. its a rare thing to have


I do find the abaya, when nicely fitting so the wearer doesn't look like a bin bag or a bus seat, really attractive, local girls flirt with their eyes, as such their eyes are always the focal point, the way they adjust their shayla, the bashful smile as they notice the blue eyed guy is watching them....

Very erotic.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

The Rascal said:


> I do find the abaya, when nicely fitting so the wearer doesn't look like a bin bag or a bus seat, really attractive, local girls flirt with their eyes, as such their eyes are always the focal point, the way they adjust their shayla, the bashful smile as they notice the blue eyed guy is watching them....
> 
> Very erotic.



Calm yourself


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

UKMS said:


> Calm yourself


LOL, been there done that mate, forget the religious stuff, it's the "Every day's a crisis" attitude that got me - oh and don't get me started on"Arabic Time", it got to the point where I'd say, "I'll pick you up at 8pm, that's ENGLISH TIME". 

She was still late, but then i would have tea with her father and brothers, so it wasn't all bad.


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

UKMS said:


> The Rascal said:
> 
> 
> > I do find the abaya, when nicely fitting so the wearer doesn't look like a bin bag or a bus seat, really attractive, local girls flirt with their eyes, as such their eyes are always the focal point, the way they adjust their shayla, the bashful smile as they notice the blue eyed guy is watching them....
> ...


LOL dad is just remembering the old days , ... let him be ! 

Although Just to keep you updated , now we have a new timing also , its called " Indian timing " it MEANS we will never show up! haha


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The girl next door said:


> i love how westerns treat their women..and how he shares daily life activities with her ..and thats how i imagine my life would be
> 
> And about converting ..if he loves her..i think he would do anything for her..especially if he's not practicing any other religion..


Unfortunately I think you're a little naive on this front. Plenty of western guys are abusive to their partners, it's not all roses and happiness. Whatever your background, there will ALWAYS be disagreements etc on occasion.

Why should the guy convert? Why can't the girl convert if 'she loves him'. Personally, religion should have zero bearing on a persons relationship with another, that's their personal choice and shouldn't be enforced on a partner.

Things might have changed and progressed, but to a point, at the end of the day, certainly from what I've seen it all goes back to the 'traditions' at the end of the day, unless a family has become truly accepting.

I had a western friend who met a local girl elsewhere, they got married, had kids etc, then it just never worked out because all the 'old issues' started to come back. They ended up divorcing.


----------



## wattie158 (Aug 4, 2017)

I dated a Bahraini and we traveled quite a bit, she was 38 and still a virgin. there was no going near the Punani with my wishing stick, she was adamant about that, I respected her for it. I was lucky in that she was very open minded and loved British humor.

Fawlty towers, Little Britain you name it, we got on great !. perfect travel partners and she kept our relationship away from her family, and Bahrain is a tiny place to get caught. Locals would stare at us, couldn't help thinking they thought..bad woman !

I love arab women but it does come with a lot of baggage, culture, religion ad the stares !! There are very few who will take an arab woman seriously in UAE. I believe guys just want to try them out !


----------



## wattie158 (Aug 4, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> Unfortunately I think you're a little naive on this front. Plenty of western guys are abusive to their partners, it's not all roses and happiness. Whatever your background, there will ALWAYS be disagreements etc on occasion.
> 
> Why should the guy convert? Why can't the girl convert if 'she loves him'. Personally, religion should have zero bearing on a persons relationship with another, that's their personal choice and shouldn't be enforced on a partner.
> 
> ...


Mmm Religion interfering with love..again ! I dated a filipina who belonged to some cult called Igliese Ni Christo..to marry her I had to convert (or rather believe is some imaginary friend) I refused and said I accept you for your beliefs, so accept me for mine, we parted.

I think your view on Western men is not far off the truth but there are A##holes everywhere, men will be men after all. ! I find generally Arab men love themselves too much, more than there women, thats the problem!


----------



## wattie158 (Aug 4, 2017)

The girl next door said:


> LOL dad is just remembering the old days , ... let him be !
> 
> Although Just to keep you updated , now we have a new timing also , its called " Indian timing " it MEANS we will never show up! haha



yea I agree..horny seeing the eyes hidden behind that veil.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

wattie158 said:


> Arab men love themselves too much, more than there women, thats the problem!


You do have a point there.


----------



## Kepler-452b (Nov 20, 2015)

One thing that has come up here is that it is almost mandatory for the non-Muslim to convert in order to be accepted. I am not a westerner but I have been in situations were the girl I was seeing was of another religion(Sikh). I loved her religion and was curious to learn more. But me asking her to convert to my religion or me to hers was out of the question. I believe if you love someone, you would put such a condition on them. Religion is a big thing to many people, I personally can't give it up for any mortal human being.

Needless to say that I am not a Muslim but I love this religion. "It's always a good thing to learn and quench your curiosity on cultures and religions that are alien to you." 

This from a neutral standpoint, I think the religious conformity is a huge deterrent for a foreigner to date Muslim lady. This is my opinion and is NOT a fact.


----------



## Kepler-452b (Nov 20, 2015)

Kepler-452b said:


> One thing that has come up here is that it is almost mandatory for the non-Muslim to convert in order to be accepted. I am not a westerner but I have been in situations were the girl I was seeing was of another religion(Sikh). I loved her religion and was curious to learn more. But me asking her to convert to my religion or me to hers was out of the question. I believe if you love someone, you would put such a condition on them. Religion is a big thing to many people, I personally can't give it up for any mortal human being.
> 
> Needless to say that I am not a Muslim but I love this religion. "It's always a good thing to learn and quench your curiosity on cultures and religions that are alien to you."
> 
> This from a neutral standpoint, I think the religious conformity is a huge deterrent for a foreigner to date Muslim lady. This is my opinion and is NOT a fact.


*CORRECTION
*
I believe if you love someone, you would *NOT *put such a condition on them.


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you all for interacting with my topic it means alot to me .., i just had a long day of fun  came back from yas waterworld..so i need a coffee to start answering ..1,2,3 start !


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> The girl next door said:
> 
> 
> > ..if a western guy is not into the arabic local culture or style..it will be difficult for him to adapt ..
> ...


Hi , 
True many fish in the sea ..but these are the main things...i would consider a man living in uae..is missing out ! 

1- exchanging cultural thoughts and ideas , finding similarly , learning new things , diving deep into how we live our lifes + hearing the hidden secrets that you guys never knew about 

2- maybe learning a new language! Lol ok fine , just the cursing words 

3- we are so tight like Asians ... i just cant explain more lol *a scientific fact*j/k 

4- the olive skin , don't say its normal..no its not , its special , when u get older ..we still look so hot and gorgeous..and even younger then our age 
5- most ..*not all of them just to be clear* very classy and not easy to get ( men love to hunt ) 
5- she will not live with him and make he's life shorter 

6- most of them are funny , sophisticated , knows how to dress nicely 
7-all of US smell so good lol a common feature (very high level of hygiene ) 
8- and if the relationship went further to marriage *some advantages he would gain from the goverment * i just don't like to mention it 

9- diversity is the new best thing 
10- being more involved with the citizen's 
11- financially independent 
12 - respecting a man figure in her life 
13- most of them are very generous and loving


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> The girl next door said:
> 
> 
> > i love how westerns treat their women..and how he shares daily life activities with her ..and thats how i imagine my life would be
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to answer my concern , anyhow i dont consider myself a naive or an ignorant in this specific topic , by looking to the bright side, its just part of my personality being positive always looking forward, everything in life has two sides and i dont doubt that , but it all depends on the person .. therefore i believe that nothing is impossible to reach and establish


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

The girl next door said:


> Hi ,
> hearing the hidden secrets that you guys never knew about
> 
> 7-all of US smell so good lol a common feature (very high level of hygiene )


Why do you think there's are so many "Saloons" for ladies Only that offer waxing? 

(Not directed to you, to the others)


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

wattie158 said:


> I dated a Bahraini and we traveled quite a bit, she was 38 and still a virgin.
> 
> I love arab women but it does come with a lot of baggage, culture, religion ad the stares !! There are very few who will take an arab woman seriously in UAE. I believe guys just want to try them out !



Hi dare devil  

Oh a bahraini such a good catch , they are really cool to hang out with 

Its fine , try them ..thats life! Not everything should be serious , am i right?


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

The Rascal said:


> The girl next door said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ,
> ...


Haha 

Dad your old , now we are hairless in every part >> thank god for laser technology


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

The girl next door said:


> Haha
> 
> Dad your old , now we are hairless in every part >> thank god for laser technology


You houri you. 

(Abu Isa Muhammad ibn Isa at-Tirmidhi, Sunan al-Tirmidhi, hadith: 5638)


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

wattie158 said:


> Chocoholic said:
> 
> 
> > I find generally Arab men love themselves too much, more than there women, thats the problem!
> ...


----------



## The girl next door (Aug 2, 2017)

Kepler-452b said:


> Kepler-452b said:
> 
> 
> > This from a neutral standpoint, I think the religious conformity is a huge deterrent for a foreigner to date Muslim lady. This is my opinion and is NOT a fact.
> ...



Thank you so much for sharing your experience , i think it was hard for you both to go through this bizarre case ..!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

This whole religion conversion thing, surely it's just a case of pretending up until the wedding then after the wedding forgetting all about it?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Such a riveting conversation! 

Does anyone else think that OP is a man happily stringing you all along or is it just me?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Such a riveting conversation!
> 
> Does anyone else think that OP is a man happily stringing you all along or is it just me?


My first reaction as well....


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I assumed it was Rascal on a bored day.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> I assumed it was Rascal on a bored day.


Ah! You could be right!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> Ah! You could be right!


I can assure you it isn't.

On both cases.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Rascal said:


> I can assure you it isn't.
> 
> On both cases.


You will never change Rascal!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Well - it's brightening up an otherwise quiet Dubai section of the forum!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> You will never change Rascal!


And that's why you love me Pammy.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Rascal said:


> And that's why you love me Pammy.


:wacko: ray2:


----------



## shareef (Jul 31, 2017)

The girl next door said:


> Hello my friends
> 
> Its a weird question to ask ( please forget the boundaries/rules for a minute) ..being a local girl are we not attractive for foreigners ? I get alot of flirting...but no action ! No .".i need your number " or " i like u a lot" i can see it in their eyes..but no words ! ..
> i goo crazy over foreigners..aah the blue eyes or the blonde hair or their beautiful skin..and their mentality and morality suits me ..westerns are totally my type..and we engage easily together ( they get my jokes ) ..once i tried going to dinner with a british guy .( it took him courage ..after visiting my work place million of times , just to see me ..anyways it didnt work out..but we are still good friends
> ...


Drink and go to bars! you might as well just risk it all haha


----------

